# Farm dump



## myersdiggers1998 (May 9, 2011)

went to the old farm dump yesterday, got a few things ,mostly 1920s-- Crockery from utica n.y.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 9, 2011)

close up


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 9, 2011)

med bottle


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 9, 2011)

lamp base


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 9, 2011)

mustard jars


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 9, 2011)

busted milk


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 9, 2011)

mustard with original lid


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 9, 2011)

lg. flask


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 9, 2011)

flask has crackle glass look ,kinda cool ,second one like this ive dug


----------



## Dansalata (May 9, 2011)

looks like a fun time...havent been digging here and i miss those days...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 9, 2011)

dug this marble stone. I think its a message board.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 9, 2011)

it had a pc. of wire on each side to hold it in place but it broke in pcs. when I pulled it out.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 9, 2011)

lastly ,got this pharmacy bottle,Huntleys from watervliet n.y.


----------



## the ham man (May 9, 2011)

Great pics. I love seeing action pics. How did the lamp base turn out?


----------



## swizzle (May 9, 2011)

Howdy Neighbor. What do you do with all of your Whites of Utica stuff? I've only been out there digging once and didn't get any of their pottery but I've been digging it at my local dump. If you dig enough of a decent crock then I'd be willing to buy it off of you. Nice digs, your crackle flask is most likely an ammonia. Swiz


----------



## toddrandolph (May 9, 2011)

It's a soapstone bed warmer...heat it up on the stove and use it to warm up the bed before you climb in


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 9, 2011)

The pottery shards were really smashed ,too many small pcs. the lamp base cleaned up nice,took a clearer pic.of the pharmacy too. Wow a bed warmer ,I never would have guessed that ,thanks.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 9, 2011)

Nice pharm! and lamp base has to find a new use!  The milk looks like it coulda been an old one.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 9, 2011)

Nice digs Gordon,...love that bedwarmer...cool idea! wish they still made them,...we heat w/ wood and it would be a great thing on those cold nights. The Pharmacy bottle has cool embossing.


----------



## RedGinger (May 10, 2011)

I agree.  I like that old-style writing on the medicine.


----------



## swizzle (May 10, 2011)

I have a friend who can rebuild crocks but he won't do it unless you have most of the blue and the stamp. So what do you do with the pieces? The ones that he doesn't have enough blue to repair he sticks in his garden. Swiz


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 10, 2011)

Swizz I usually try to get all the pcs. to do glue backs ,but the ones i pictured were missing over 50 percent ,i should bring them home but i got 1000s of bottles boxed up in a two bedroom apt. dont want to become one of those over obsesive horder people,maybe I already am and i'm just to modest to admit it,lol


----------



## swizzle (May 10, 2011)

If you do glue them together then use Elmer's wood glue. If you decide to have it professionally repaired in the future just soak it in water and the glue will soften and wash right off. Swiz


----------



## tftfan (May 10, 2011)

Nice med ! that mustard looks cool.


----------



## CanadianBoy (May 10, 2011)

Nice finds Gordon, I might find my way down your way sometime and help you dig!!

 So far I've done N.Carolina, S.Carolina, Florida, Mississippi, Alabama, Arizona, Penn,Maine,New Hampshire, Vermont, I pass right through Watertown to most of those ststes, but I've never dug in NY.

 Also most of the Can.Provinces.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 11, 2011)

I could use a little company when i dig ,real dangerous being alone. I often wonder how many beds caught on fire from an over heated bed warmer stone.I've dug 14 and16 oz. french's mustards,anyone have some pics of any different sizes???


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 13, 2011)

neat stuff.. I'll be driving through Utica in a couple hours to my other home in Old Forge! I have a couple of crocks from that maker.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 13, 2011)

cool ,post some pictures if you find the time.


----------



## madman (May 13, 2011)

that is indeed a nice pharm


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 14, 2011)

thanks mike ,I dont find many ,but I love it when I do.


----------



## temperance hill (Nov 28, 2012)

any interest in trading or selling the watervliet bottle?


----------

